# restraining order



## marinejuggernaut (Oct 4, 2009)

Can a restraining order disquailfy one from becoming a state trooper?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Seeing that there are 10,000 guys waiting in line for the next RTT.

You have become expendable.

NEXT......


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

marinejuggernaut said:


> Can a restraining order disquailfy one from becoming a state trooper?


 Not per se, but what 94c said...


----------



## marinejuggernaut (Oct 4, 2009)

is it illegal to offer the plantiff money to drop a restraining order? Should i instruct my attorney to make the offer? And, does the restraining get eradicated from my record forever? Does it look better if the plantiff drops the restraining order than having the court reverse it? Is there any way a one year restraining order can be dropped?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

So someone is so afraid of you that they want at least a year minimum to see if you will go away?

Wait, is she pregnant? That always puts an awful spin on things.


----------



## marinejuggernaut (Oct 4, 2009)

nope, shes not pregnant. I believe she is doing this to protect her exboyfriend, the one before me. The commonwealth of massachusetts is taking him to court and he is looking at 5-6 years and im the only witness who will participate in the case. I think that is the reason for the restraining order, so she could have leverage over me and force me to back down from the case. I cant fucking believe she acutally went through with it, and she lied to the judge, and this makes me soo scared. whats to stop her from saying i did show up at her house? the judge handed this one year restraining order like it was candy. she does have a daughter, so i guess politically speaking, this probably would have bitten the judge in the ass. He was probably protecting himself too. I have i promising future in the state troopers and this will ruin that.


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

94c said:


> Seeing that there are 10,000 guys waiting in line for the next RTT.
> 
> You have become expendable.
> 
> NEXT......


This should have closed the post. 94c said it all. right or wrong the judge saw fit to give her a 1yr r/o.

police 101: there are three sides to every story....yours, hers and the truth.

sorry man but I don't see many Pd's taking a chance on you with an r/o when there are so many people that want the job that have a spotless background.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Stay away from her, do not call her,do not email/text her, do not ask friends or aquaintances to contact or give messages to her from you.If you do you WILL get arrested and go to jail...plain enough.
Dont hold your breath on getting a LEO job anytime soon.If youre serious about it waitt out the RO, stay clean, continue your education,stay in shape and pray like hell you get a shot.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Whether it is a valid order or not, no department in this day and age will touch you. Part of being a police officer is knowing what situations to avoid, your former girlfriend is one of those situations. You are judged, many times, by the company you keep.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

marinejuggernaut said:


> is it illegal to offer the plantiff money to drop a restraining order? Should i instruct my attorney to make the offer? And, does the restraining get eradicated from my record forever? Does it look better if the plantiff drops the restraining order than having the court reverse it? Is there any way a one year restraining order can be dropped?


Yes it's illegal. WTF are you thinking? It's also a violation to have someone contact her on your behalf. You might be thinking you are safe just because you are using a lawyer to make contact, but if I was the cop, I'd charge you with the violation and let the court decide if it holds water.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wouldn't that fall under bribery. STAY AWAY!!!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Yes it's illegal. WTF are you thinking? It's also a violation to have someone contact her on your behalf. You might be thinking you are safe just because you are using a lawyer to make contact, but if I was the cop, I'd charge you with the violation and let the court decide if it holds water.


 LMAO!! I had something similar to this happen at work. The ex-boyfriend called me and requested I do a welfare check on his girlfriend. He informed me that he was concerned about her because he had called and she did not answer.
When I went to her house she told me that he had called earlier and that she had an active restraining order against him. Needless to say he was nowhere to be found when I went back to talk to him.
Warrant request done for two counts violation RO and he went to trial on it. Shockingly enough we won and he actually did 30 days in the house!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

DEI8 said:


> Wouldn't that fall under bribery. STAY AWAY!!!!!


I woul have to look at the statute, but I think Extortion might also be proper.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think this kid is going to get it.

This chick wants NOTHING to do with you. Regardless of the reason, stay away from her or you will find yourself sitting in a jail cell with nothing to do for 23 hrs a day....

I am a woman and from a woman's point of view.... STAY AWAY FROM HER OR SUFFER FAR GREATER THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE.

Just LET IT GO


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have some alternatives that this poster might look into...

IPC International Corp. Secrity Jobs in Holyoke MA - MassLive.com










Maybe Korey Humphreys will take a chance on him...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I do want to answer you original question about how this restraining order will effect your LE job search. At least with my department ,you woul be eliminated fot it just as soon as they would do your CORI. Weather you have or haven't got a record, that RO would come up on the front page. You would be done right there.

Now, you could be the best F**king gus on the liist, we wouldn't touch with a 10' pole.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> I do want to answer you original question about how this restraining order will effect your LE job search. At least with my department ,you woul be eliminated fot it just as soon as they would do your CORI. Weather you have or haven't got a record, that RO would come up on the front page. You would be done right there.
> 
> Now, you could be the best F**king gus on the liist, we wouldn't touch with a 10' pole.


Absolutely.. And the fact that he even would have to ask if it would be wrong to bribe someone to drop the RO shows major character flaws.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Question asked and answered, user BANNED for insulting members and excessive use of the "C" word.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

7 did we miss a post or was one deleted?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> 7 did we miss a post or was one deleted?


He kept saying 'candy' and that was getting 7 all excited. lol


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> _7 did we miss a post or was one deleted?_


It didnt make it to the forum, you wouldnt have liked it...and I would have had to say ear muffs so 5-0 could have read it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

7costanza said:


> It didnt make it to the forum, you wouldnt have liked it...and I would have had to say ear muffs so 5-0 could have read it.


I see what you did there


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

7costanza said:


> It didnt make it to the forum, you wouldnt have liked it...and I would have had to say ear muffs so 5-0 could have read it.


Great movie reference combined with a dig to 5-0. Very nicely played.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Great movie reference combined with a dig to 5-0. Very nicely played.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

The long and the short of it is that you got yourself into a predicament that you should have tried to avoid. I had an ex that went a little crazy when I broke up with her. She knew that I was trying to get on the job and would threaten me telling me she was going to call and tell them she was scared of me and one time told me she did. So I preempted the situation. I called the local PD explained the situation, they let me know that no calls had been made. When I went to get my stuff she came home early and blocked my car in. Luckily I brought my brother with me to be nothing more than a witness. Again she went nuts smacked me in the head and told me she wouldn't move her car and was calling the cops. I made the call from a neighbor's house and reported the argument and her not letting me leave. You have to make choices in life, in a position where you are at, you need to make the smart choice to stay away. Woman can be crazy but you need to not make it worse.

Did she have actual evidence to support her need for a R/O?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I still want to know what he mean by "a promising future with the state troopers". 

What a crock of shit. The scores haven't even come out yet, and he's already gearing up for the the 80th RTT...


----------

